
America’s Leading Employers Commit to Pay Different in the Wake of Covid-19 - DavidSchwarz
https://www.dailypay.com/press/
======
DavidSchwarz
AMERICA’S LEADING EMPLOYERS COMMIT TO

PAY DIFFERENT IN THE WAKE OF COVID-19

Taco Bell, G4S and BrightSpring Health among the hundreds of leading
businesses that have joined forces with DailyPay to change the antiquated way
people are paid

NEW YORK, May 5, 2020 /PRNewswire/ \-- DailyPay, the leading fintech platform
and premier provider of the daily pay benefit, today announced the launch of a
new comprehensive campaign, “Pay Different.”

The COVID-19 pandemic has shattered the workplace as we knew it. Every
business has had to embrace engaging and connecting with their employees in a
smarter, more efficient way. As companies re-emerge, normalcy will look
different in many ways - including how employees are paid.

DailyPay is already defining and revolutionizing the on-demand pay experience
for the post-COVID-19 world and is at the forefront of the movement to “pay
different.”

“In an instant, our entire business changed like never before as the COVID-19
crisis unfolded,” said Pinny Faska, Chief Operating Officer at Rockaway Home
Care. “Every single company workflow or process we relied on was thrown into
upheaval. That is, except one - DailyPay. We feel fortunate to have been
partners beforehand because, without it, many members of our incredible staff
would have been in an insecure position during a crisis.”

The Pay Different campaign is anchored by the new PayEx platform which
comprises a series of premier capabilities that, for the first time, enable
the entire workforce to experience payday on their own terms. It provides a
unique approach to pay that enriches and differentiates a company’s employee
experience at every stage of the employee lifecycle, from onboarding to
departure. The majority of DailyPay’s large companies that are launching this
month, including OSL Retail and Jernigan Oil, have asked us to accelerate
launches in response to economic and employee needs.

